# Round pen footing..



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

Still waiting to hear back on whether our bid got accepted for the house but in the meantime I'm setting up my round pen in my head. 

We are trying to make our house versatile.. We already know we will be moving in about seven years so we want to have horses but be able to keep our house on the market for people who have horses or people who don't. I don't see that being too big of a problem other than where the barn will be (it's close to the back of the would-be pasture, anyway)..

But what should I do about a round pen? I know it's best to have deep sand but that kind of cuts down the chance selling to someone who doesn't have a horse.. Unless they have kids who REALLY like sand, like mine  Also we want to use something that we can take with us when we move.. What would be easiest to move? I was thinking of putting it a little farther back (and to the left of) that little brown shed right there so I can be close enough to the house that I could keep an eye on my son in the backyard.. 

I just need some ideas!! Hubby is going to give me a budget next spring but that will include renovating the shed into a barn, finishing up some fencing and building a round pen.. Also I will have a lot of time to do this as we're not planning on getting a horse until everything is all in order..


----------

